# "Venetians - Merchant's Dynasty" für alle Aufbau- und Handelsstrategen



## legion_x (21. Juni 2010)

*"Venetians - Merchant's Dynasty" für alle Aufbau- und Handelsstrategen*

Für alle diejenigen, die Aufbau-Strategie- und Handelsspiele wie Anno,  Siedler oder Patrizier lieben, kommt hier ein nettes Facebookspiel.  Praktisch zum versüssen der Wartezeit auf Patrizier 4 und Co. Und das  beste: es ist natürlich kostenlos und ihr könnt mit eurem  Facebook-Account praktisch sofort loslegen.

Die Grafiken und das gesamte Setting im Mittelmeerraum des 15. Jhd. sind  noch komplett liebevoll von Hand gezeichnet und versprühen dadurch  einen gewissen eigenen Charme. Ihr betretet als kleiner Händler die  Bühne einer mediterranen Stadt. Nun liegt es an euch durch geschickten  Handel und der Produktion von Gütern, ein goldenes Näschen zu verdienen.  Dazu errichtet ihr am besten lukrative Produktionsstätten (es gibt über  30 Stück im Spiel) für alle möglichen Arten von Gütern, die ihr dann in  anderen Städten teuer verkauft. Für den Handel stellt ihr euch eine  eigene Schiffsflotte zusammen und lernt nach und nach die Gefahren der  See erfolgreich zu meistern. Im Laufe des Spiels verbessert ihr  natürlich eure Gebäude mit verschiedenen Upgrades und schaltet auch neue  Produktionszweige frei. Ihr könnt in Venetians sogar heiraten und  Nachkommen zeugen, welche euer Erbe und Dynastie sichern - denn Sterben  ist in diesem Spiel auch möglich.

Und natürlich dürft ihr eure Facebook-Kumpels einladen und euch mit  denen in Gilden zusammen schliessen, in der Gruppe Feste zelebrieren,  machtvolle Ämter ergreifen und eure Ziele und Quests gemeinsam angehen  um besonders wertvolle Belohnungen zu erhalten.

Wer auf Aufbau- und Handelsspiele steht sollte auf jeden Fall mal hinein  schauen:

zum Facebook-Game: The Venetians - Merchant's Dynasty auf Facebook
zur Fanpage:  The Venetians - Merchant's Dynasty | Facebook

und wer keinen Facebook-Account hat: http://www.venezianer.com

Grüsse, Chris


----------

